# Collard Dove walks backwards after eating



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Well, title explains it. Just got these 3 Doves one either really enjoys these Pigeon Checkers or is having problems. Eats then walks backwards really doesn't look good. Sways a little too. Then will go back to the food and do it again. Seems fine other wise.

I am feeding once daily for around 20 minutes.
Does s/he just need time to adjust to the new food?
TIA


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

When doves eat pellets in a hurry...especially when they are real hungry...they will devour them real fast and the pellets may get stuck. Then they will walk backwards with their heads down to try to dislodge the stuck pellets. Why are you feeding them only 20 minuets a day? Give them enough that will be consumed until the next feeding and see if it stops walking backwards. 20 minuets a day is not enough food for them. I always like to find a few pellets left in the feeder when I go into the loft to feed. Then I know they had enough to eat and there is nothing wasted.

Dawn


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I am feeding them 20 minutes a day because that's what I was told.
Most of my birds will stop eating before times up.
Thanks for the info about the pellets.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

I used to feed my doves twice a day once in the morning around 7 and then again in the after noon around 5. If they eat once a day they will go for the biggest piece first which might give them trouble since they race against each other and is the cause of walking back as they are forcing food down.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

AZCorbin said:


> I am feeding them 20 minutes a day because that's what I was told.
> Most of my birds will stop eating before times up.
> Thanks for the info about the pellets.


20 minuets a day isn't enough even if you feed grain and/or pellets...they need to be fed at least twice a day if you are going to feed like that. They can only fit so much at a time. Also...pellets digest faster then grain so the doves will get hungrier faster.

Dawn


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would leave food down all the time.. they eat when they want and do not gorge it and then have problems like your describing.. mine always pecked at it in the am and then a bit in the day..then again in the evening...they were not in a big hurry because they knew it would be there for them.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you all for the advice. My Doves are a lot hungrier than the Pigeons.
Are the Pigeons okay once a day?

On the back of the Pigeon Checkers it says for maintance twice a day for 20 minutes.
For breeding once daily for 20 minutes.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

AZCorbin said:


> Thank you all for the advice. My Doves are a lot hungrier than the Pigeons.
> Are the Pigeons okay once a day?
> 
> On the back of the Pigeon Checkers it says for maintance twice a day for 20 minutes.
> For breeding once daily for 20 minutes.


pigeons that are flown and you want to control them with feed to come to eat with a feed call is when you feed them on a schedule... so you can let them out hungry and then when you want them back in you call them to eat..otherwise if your not calling them and just letting them come in when they want like at dusk.. it is ok for the pigeons to have the feed tray filled back up when it is low and let them have it when they want... 

with pet doves their is no reason to ration it at all... they need feed all the time in the feed dish...


----------

